# Texas city



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

anyone tried there luck there lately i am planning to head down there friday week was just curious are croker plentiful and how about the specks or just a all around fishing report


----------



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

croker plentiful specks not so much now jellyfish are definitely plentiful


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

a lot of dink's in the day, and a few keepers at night.


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunday morning there was not much water movement, but I managed to catch 5 trout, from 15-19" on a Fire Maniac Mullet. I kept 2 and saw alot of jellies.


----------

